# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی > خبر: دلفی XE8 هم رسید

## gbg

دلفی XE8 هم رسید
ولی خبری از راست به چپ نیست
دوستان میگن که :
I know R&D is working on it, but it is also more complicated then I realized.

حالا باید باز به انتظار نشت

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> دلفی XE8 هم رسید


منبع خبر؟؟؟

----------


## gbg

برای همه در دسترس نیست
برای کسایی که تو پرسه تست هستن لینکش ارسال شده
نسخه بتا هستش و نسخه ریلیزش هم مشخص نیست

----------


## BORHAN TEC

من به نسخه بتا دسترسی ندارم ولی با کمی چت و چوت متوجه شدم که مهمترین قابلیت اضافه شده به این نسخه کامپایلر IOS x64 هست، کامپایلر لینوکس هنوز به نسخه XE8 اضافه نشده و بعیده که اضافه بشه، در مورد راست به چپ هم همونه که شما گفتید.

----------


## gbg

ios رو من اصلا نگاه نکردم ، کمپایلر لینوکس رو هم نداره و زمانش مشخص نیست

----------


## BORHAN TEC

در XE8، تست کردی که ببینی FireMonkey در خصوص برنامه های موبایلی از CPU هایی که از نوع ARM نیستند (مثل Intel) در سیستم عامل Android پشتیبانی به عمل میاره یا نه؟  :متفکر:

----------


## firststep

> در XE8، تست کردی که ببینی FireMonkey در خصوص برنامه های موبایلی از CPU  هایی که از نوع ARM نیستند (مثل Intel) در سیستم عامل Android پشتیبانی به  عمل میاره یا نه؟


توی سال 2015 از این ویژگی قرار رونمایی بشه>> توی نقشه راهشون ذکر شده بود

----------


## user10

من XE8 رو با win10 64bit نصب کردم اما android مشکل داره لود نمیشه

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

سلام این مشکل نوع CPU حل شده.
رو cpu های ایکسنوس که من رو گوشی های نوت تست کردم جواب داده

----------

